# Hello!



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

What are you going to cook it with?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

You ever hear of this great invention called fire?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

How are you going to make the fire?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you going to get that 'bowl' to do it in?


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

all that fire for a jack rabbit?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you going to share? *hears mom calling* Ooh, food, yippy! Cheerio people, bye-bye now! *goes skipping away to go and get food: rice, chicken and potatoes*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I have one of those magical knapsacks that can fit the entire world inside 

and yes, all this fire for a jackrabbit and a case of beer to watch the bonfire.

cheers


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers..
*stays far away from knapsack*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay! An infj! Welcome you! Hope you have a great time with us.:happy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Throws Lance into the knapsack and takes off like a jackrabbit out of hell*


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

Where's a horse when you need one?
*sits back and drinks the rest of the beer and begins to comtemplate the meaning of life.*


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I just love how so often these intro threads take off off topic and then all of a sudden we have somebody come out of nowhere welcoming the op


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome! *leaves selfmade cookies*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Taste test 'selfmade' cookies*

Im not dead, youre all safe enjoy the cookies


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

*eats cookies and runs around on a sugar high*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*slaps the little girl for being too hyper*


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

*kicks roland in the shin*


----------

